# Pregnancy help?



## stephiif92 (May 15, 2013)

My first cat belle (1) is pregnant shes been showing for a while boe can see the baby's moving too. Male cats have been hanging around and shes gitten rather vicious. Is this normal? 
Also does anyone want to estimate how far gone she is?
Thanks x
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Cats gestate for 9 weeks. They start to show and see babies moving around 5 weeks....how long have you been seeing movement? I don't have tons of pregnant cat experience, but I'd guestimate her at 7 weeks, just on that photo.

Is she still being allowed outdoors or do you have unaltered male cats in your house? Her being protective and territorial is perfectly normal...she is protecting her babies and trying to make a safe space for them. If you aren't already, you need to keep her indoors and away from unaltered males from now until the kittens are weaned, around 8-12 weeks old. Once the babies are weaned, you can have everyone spayed/neutered safely so she won't have to go through this again.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

A pregnant cat's nipples "pink up" around 3 weeks, that's usually the first sign of pregnancy. Hard to tell from the photo but if you can see movement in her tummy, maybe 6 weeks?

Definitely keep her indoors away from any other cats....her aggression the other cats is normal behavior.


----------



## stephiif92 (May 15, 2013)

She goea out occasionally. We have a new kitten who is male 8weeks. She keeps her distance from him tho.
Thank you shes actually alot bigger in person hard to capture on picture, been able to see them move for about 2 weeks now 
X

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

